# فاعليات مليونيه الاخوان المؤيده للاعلان الدستوري



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*بالصور.. هدوء تام أمام "نهضة مصر" قبل ساعات من مليونية تأييد الرئيس*

*الجمعة، 30 نوفمبر 2012 - 20:20*





هدوء أمام تمثال النهضة​*تصوير هشام سيد*



*قبل ساعات من  انطلاق المليونية التى دعا إليها التيار الإسلامى، وخصوصا جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين، لتأييد الرئيس محمد مرسى، وقراراته الأخيرة، أمام جامعة القاهرة  وتمثال نهضة مصر بالجيزة، خلا المشهد من أى تجهيزات لهذه المليونية.







































*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*مسئول بـ"الحرية والعدالة": 40 أتوبيسًا تقل التيارات الإسلامية بالسويس للانضمام لمليونية تأييد مرسى*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*محمود سعد : أهالي بولاق الدكرور مستحلفين للإخوان في مظاهرتهم غداً في الجامعة"*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاجل: اهالي الجيزة يقررون منع اقامة مظاهرة الخرفان امام جامعة القاهرة*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*بأمر "الإخوان".. "نهضة مصر" ميدان جديد في مواجهة "التحرير"*

*بعد "مصطفى محمود" و"روكسي" و"العباسية" و"المنصة".. ميدان "نهضة مصر" يشهد رفع مطالب مخالفة لتلك التي يرفعها معتصمو "التحرير"*كتب : محمد عاشورمنذ 3 دقائق
طباعة





*ميدان نهضة مصر*​
"نهضة مصر"،   ميدان جديد ينضم غدا، إلى سلسلة الميادين التي شهدت رفع مطالب مخالفة لتلك   التي رفعها متظاهرو ميدان التحرير، حيث أعلنت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين   وحزبها، وعدد من التيارات والقوى الإسلامية تنظيمها مليونية دعم وتأييد   للرئيس وإعلانه الدستوري، في مواجهة مليونية "حماية الثورة" ومليونية   "التراجع أو الرحيل" اللتان شهدهما ميدان التحرير رفضا للإعلان الدستوري   الأخير.
ارتباط الميادين   بمطالب قوى سياسية بعينها، ليس جديدا على الثورة المصرية، وإنما بدأت منذ   الأيام الأولى لثورة يناير، حين شهد ميدان التحرير الشرارة الأولى للثورة   والمطالبة بإسقاط الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك، بينما كان ميدان مصطفى محمود   يستقبل رموز النظام السابق إلى جانب من حشدهم الحزب الوطني المنحل لرفع   مطالب مخالفة تماما لتلك التي رفعها المعتصمون في ميدان التحرير وقتها.
وبعد تنحي مبارك،   وتولى المجلس العسكري مسؤولية الحكم مؤقتا، هدأت الأمور مؤقتا، حتى عاد   الحشد إلى ميدان التحرير مجددا للاعتراض على استمرار الفريق أحمد شفيق في   رئاسة الوزراء، ليرد مؤيدو شفيق بالنزول إلى "ميدان روكسي" بمصر الجديدة   لإعلان تأييدهم للفريق شفيق واستمراره في رئاسة الوزراء.
وانتصر صوت   "التحرير" على مطالب "روكسي"، بإعلان إقالة "شفيق" من رئاسة الوزراء،   وتعيين الدكتور عصام شرف رئيسا لوزراء مصر بعد الثورة في الثالث من مارس   قبل الماضي.
ولأن الثوار   يعرفون طريقهم إلى ميدان التحرير، كان المعارضون لمطالبهم يبحثون في كل مرة   عن ميدان جديد للاحتشاد فيه ورفع مطالبهم المختلفة، فاعتاد الجميع انقسام   شاشات الفضائيات إلى كاميرا تنقل من ميدان التحرير وأخرى تنقل من "روكسي"   أو "العباسية" أو "المنصة" وغيرها.
وغدا، تعود   الشاشات لنقل انقسام الميادين، ولكن هذه المرة، سيكون "التحرير" في مواجهة   "نهضة مصر"، ذلك الميدان الذي سمي على اسم تمثال النحات المصري محمود   مختار، الذي انتهى من تنفيذه في العام 1928 وهو العام نفسه الذي أعلن فيه   تأسيس جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.
وعلاقة "الإخوان"   بذلك التمثال وميدانه، لن تبدأ غدا، وإنما سبق واختارته الجماعة مكانا   لعقد آخر مؤتمر انتخابي للرئيس محمد مرسي، في المرحلة الأولى من انتخابات   الرئاسة، وفيه أشار "مرسي" إلى تمثال نهضة مصر، وربط بين اسمه وبين مشروعه   الانتخابي.
وعما تردد عن   اختيار الجماعة لذلك الميدان، لقربه من جامعة القاهرة، باعتباره أكبر تجمع   لطلاب الجماعة، قال القيادي الإخواني أكرم الشاعر لـ"الوطن": "لن يتم حشد   شباب الإخوان من جامعة القاهرة فقط، وإنما ستحضر مصر كلها لتأييد مطالب  تلك  المليوينة"، على حد قوله.




الوطن
​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*اشتعال حروب الاستقطاب..مليونيتان لمرسي بالقاهرة والصعيد



الجمعة, 30 نوفمبر 2012 21:43 




 


كتب أحمد عاصم 
أعلن المركز الإعلامي لحزب  الحرية والعدالة، عن تنظيم القوى الإسلامية والوطنية والثورية غدا السبت 1  ديسمبر 2012 مليونيتين لإعلان تأييدها ودعمها للشرعية، ولهوية الأمة،  ولرئيس الدولة المنتخب بإرادة شعبية.
وتبدأ المليونية الأولي في تمام الساعة الثانية ظهرا بميدان النهضة أمام جامعة القاهرة .
ومن المقرر أن تنضم لهذه المليونية مسيرة تنطلق من مسجد الاستقامة بميدان  الجيزة عقب صلاة العصر يتقدمها علماء الأزهر الشريف ومشايخ ورموز الدعوة  الإسلامية.
كما تنضم للمليونية مسيرة أخرى تنطلق من نقابة المحامين عقب صلاة الظهر .
ويلحق بالمليونية عدد من المسيرات عبر الشوارع المؤدية إلي ميدان النهضة .
بينما المليونية الثانية ,تنظمها جماعة الإخوان المسلمين والجماعة  الإسلامية والدعوة السلفية وأنصار السنة المحمدية وأحزاب الحرية والعدالة  والنور والبناء والتنمية مساء غد السبت مليونية دعم الشرعية والشريعة بساحة  مسجد عمر مكرم بأسيوط، بمشاركة محافظات " أسيوط وسوهاج وقنا والأقصر  وأسوان والبحر الأحمر والوادي الجديدد.

*​*

الدستور​*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*قيادى إخوانى: مليونية الشريعة لن تقل عن 10 ملايين مشارك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*اليوم.. مسيرة حاشدة من عمرو بن العاص إلى جامعة القاهرة لتأييد مرسى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*طالب الكاتب علاء الأسوانى، شباب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، لقراءة كتاب "البشرى الإسلامى" لكشف النقاب عن انتهازية قادتهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*3 قيادات بالنور يقودون مسيرة الاستقامة لدعم الرئيس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الحرية والعدالة": لن يرحل مرسى إلا بانقلاب عسكرى مدعوم دولياً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*مديرية أمن الجيزة تستعد لمليونية الإخوان بالأكمنة والحواجز الأمنية

شهد محيط جامعة القاهرة، أمام تمثال نهضة مصر، فى الساعات الأولى من صباح يوم السبت، العديد من التجهيزات من جانب مديرية أمن الجيزة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*منسق مليونية الإخوان: فضلنا جامعة القاهرة حقناً للدماء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*توافد عشرات الإسلاميين على جامعة القاهرة لمليونية "الشرعية والشريعة"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*حذرت صحيفة لوموند الفرنسية المستقلة، فى عددها الصادر اليوم السبت، من حدوث مصادمات دامية فى حال نزول أنصار الرئيس المصرى محمد مرسى إلى الشوارع، للتعبير عن تأييدهم للإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*رفع المتظاهرون لافتات مكتوبا عليها: "الشرعية الشرعية الرئيس والتأسيسية"، و"يا أبو حامد يا جبان يا عميل الأمريكان"، و"يا برادعى فين أتباعك كل الشعب المصرى باعك"، و"يا برادعى يا جبان أنت خاين من زمان"، و"يا صباحى يا مغرور ارحل عنا وغور خلى بلدنا تشوف النور".

 كما ردد المتظاهرون هتافات منها: "يا أدى الذل يا أدى العار عمرو موسى من الثوار"، و"إسلامية إسلامية نرفض نرفض العلمانية"، و"عيش حرية شريعة إسلامية"، و"عاش الرئيس مرسى عاش.. دم الشهداء مرحش بلاش"، و"ثوار أحرار هنكمل المشوار"، و"ياللى واقف فى التحرير تعالى وشارك فى التغيير".*


----------



## oesi no (1 ديسمبر 2012)

الناس دى بتستهبل على الصبح
الميدان ده عادة بيبقى زحمه جدا والمرور بيبقى متكدس هناك
ده غير انه طريق سواقين ميكروباص  لاكتر من خط ومش هيسمحوا ان الاخوان يضربولهم اليوم واحتمال يشتبكوا معاهم


----------



## BITAR (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*عن النقيب محمد خضر من شرطة النجده*
* بلطجيه نصبوا علي الشاطر في الفيوم وضربوا مندوب الاخوان في سنورس واخذوا ما معه من اموال منذ ساعه من سنورس ـ الفيوم حدثت حالة هرج ومرج أمام مراكز تجميع المسافرين من محافظة الفيوم للقاهرة في ( بندر الفيوم ـ وسنورس ـ وأطسا وأبشواي وطاميه )*
* والذي دفع لهم الشاطر ١٠٠ جنيه لكل فرد ممن سيتم نقلهم بالاتوبيسات والميني باصات غير كارت شحن محمول ب ٥٠ جنيه ،*
*وبعدما أخذوا الفلوس من الأخوان ورفضوا الركوب في الاتوبيسات وضربوا مندوب الشاطر ( المهندس / محمد علي حسن) واستولوا علي ما تبقي معه من أموال وكروت شحن وتم الغاء رحلات سنورس بعد المشاجرات*
* وتصادف مرور سيارة نجدة برئاسة النقيب ( محمد خضر ) وتعرف على المشكله ولكن رفض المهندس محمد علي حسن مندوب الشاطر في الفيوم تحرير محضر بواقعة ضربه وتم نقلة لأحد الصيدليات حاليا للعلاج ورفض الذهاب للمستشفي حتي لا يتم عمل محضر بالمستشفي*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 ديسمبر 2012)

على جميع ابناء الشعب المصرى الاتحاد والوقوف يد واحدة ضد التيار الاسلامى


----------



## apostle.paul (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*محافظ الجيزة الان على قناة النهار :

 المذيع : ياريت حضرتك تقول لنا منطقة محيط تمثال النهضة تاخد متظاهرين قد اية ؟؟ 

 المحافظ : مش كتير على فكرة 
* *
 المذيع : قد اية يعنى يا فندم

 المحافظ : من 40 الى 50 الف متظاهر فقط 

 المذيع : بس الاخوان بتقول احنا هنعمل مظاهرات ب10 مليون النهاردة 

 المحافظ : دة على اساس ان منطقة تمثال النهضة صحرة ولا اية 
 مفيش الكلام دة خالص المنطقة عمرها ما تجيب 50 الف متظاهر واللى يقول غير كدة كذاب

كمية الحشد من المحافظات ومش لاقين غير شوية خرفان لا يتعدوا 50 الف يهيصوا لمرسى 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*اى حد من القاهرة عارف شارع النهضة قد ايه ولو اتقفل كله مش هيشيل اكتر من 50 الف 

دى صورة للشارع من جوجل
*




*والشارع طوله كله 550 متر يعنى يقوم لما يقفوا فوق بعض هيبقوا 80 الف

فضيحتكم بقت بجلاجل يا اخوان ابقوا خبوا الاتوبيسات اللى انتوا جايبين فيها الخرفان 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *محافظ الجيزة الان على قناة النهار :
> 
> المذيع : ياريت حضرتك تقول لنا منطقة محيط تمثال النهضة تاخد متظاهرين قد اية ؟؟
> 
> ...




لو ربنا خد بيدهم وكملو المليون النس هتوصل ميدان الجيزه
لان المسافه من تمثال نهضه مصر لحد الجامعه تشيل بالكتير 10000 واحد بالكتير
الاقي بقي هيخش علي الجيزه 
وجزء تاني هيكمل علي كوبري الجامعه وشارع شارل ديجول

يعني اللي يقولك 10 مليون
قوله ماما وبابا


----------



## apostle.paul (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*سادت حالة من الفوضي بميدان التحرير بعد  ملاحظة أحد أبراج المراقبة التي شيدها المتظاهرون لتأمين الميدان تحرك  مسيرة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالقرب من ميدان التحرير؛ الأمر الذي دفع  أحد المتظاهرين إلي الإنذار بوجود المسيرة.
وتدافع المئات من المتظاهرين لتأمين الميدان، حاملين الشوم  والعصي والمواسير الحديدية وانطلقوا ناحية المتحف المصري وكوبري قصر النيل.
من جهة أخرى، انطلقت مكبرات الصوت من أعلي المنصة الوحيدة الموجودة  بالميدان, وطالبت المعتصمين بحماية الميدان من أى هجمات قد يتعرض لها من  جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.
وبعد التأكد من تحرك المسيرة دون اقترابها من التحرير, ردد المتظاهرون  هتافات: "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام", و"والله زمان وبعودة الإخوان ليلة  أبوهم سودة".*


----------



## BITAR (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*إصابة 3 أشخاص فى تصادم بين سيارتين لـ"الحرية والعدالة" بالقليوبية*​ 
*السبت، 1 ديسمبر  2012 - 14:22*
*القليوبية- حسن عفيفى* 
*شهد الطريق الزراعى حادثا مروعا، حيث أصيب 3 أشخاص وتعطل الطريق الزراعى السريع بنزلة كوبرى قليوب إثر تصادم سيارتين تابعتين للحرية والعدالة،  تم نقل المصابين إلى مستشفى قليوب وتولت النيابة التحقيق.*
*وكان اللواء محمود يسرى، مدير الأمن قد تلقى إخطارا من اللواء محمد القصيرى مدير المباحث بتلقى المقدم إيهاب هلال رئيس مباحث قسم قليوب بلاغا بوقوع حادث تصادم بنزلة كوبرى قليوب إثر انقلاب سيارة أجرة وتعطل الطريق السريع فانتقل على الفور العميد أسامة عايش والعقيد جمال الدغيدى رئيس فرع البحث الجنائى.*
*وبالمعاينة تبين أثناء سير السيارة  5634 ج.ص.م ملاكى البحيرة قيادة شوقى على بنزلة كوبرى قليوب قادمة من البحيرة إلى ميدان النهضة بالقاهرة توقفت فجأة فاصطدمت بها من الخلف السيارة رقم  32458 أجرة قيادة  محمود سعيد، ثم انقلبت فى الطريق المقابل  ونتج عن الحادث إصابة 3 أشخاص.*
*وتبين أن السيارتين تابعتان للحرية والعدالة وكانتا متجهتين بمستقليهما إلى ميدان النهضة للمشاركة فى مليونية تأييد الرئيس وتعطل الطريق قرابة الساعة لحين تم رفع أنقاض السيارتين وتولت النيابة التحقيق*​


----------



## grges monir (1 ديسمبر 2012)

مرسى  هو اول رئيس لمصر يجعل الشارع منقسم بهذا الشكل
فعلا كل ماهو تفكيرة اسلامى ياتى بالكوارث


----------



## oesi no (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*                             حديقة الحيوان تستعين بأطباء بيطريين لتهدئة الحيونات أثناء مظاهرات الشرعية والشريعة *






*                             وكالة أونا                         * 
                                              نشر:                         1/12/2012 2:46 م                          – تحديث                         1/12/2012 2:46 م                      
                                              شهدت حديقة حيوان الجيزة صباح اليوم إغلاق  أبوابها أمام الزائرين لحين انتهاء مليونية الشرعية والشريعة، في ميدان  نهضة مصر، التي دعت إليه القوى الإسلامية تأييدًا للإعلان الدستوري.
 أكدت الدكتورة فاطمة تمام – رئيس الإدارة المركزية لحدائق الحيوان  أنه  تم الاستعانة بعدد من رجال أمن الهيئة العامة للخدمات البيطرية وعدد من  الأطباء البيطريين لتهدئة الحيوانات ترويضهم نفسيًا إذا ما حدث إطلاق قنابل  غاز أو اشتباكات ببين المتظاهرين، مرجعة ذلك إلى أن الحيوانات المتواجدة  بالحديقة ثروة قومية لا تعوض، مشيرة إلى أن الحديقة سوف تعاود فتح أبوابها  أمام الزوار الأحد مرة أخرى في حال عودة الأمن و الهدوء في المنطقة  المحيطة.
 وأضافت تمام أن القرار تم اتخاذه صباح أمس الأول بعد التشاور مع  المسئولين في الوزارة، وذلك حفاظًا على الحيوانات بالحديقة ، مضيفة إنه منذ  السبت الماضي تم وضع خطة أمنية بالتعاون مع مديرية أمن الجيزة وتم  الاستعانة بـ7 سيارة أمن مركزي وعربة إطفاء وإسعاف خاصة بالحيوانات، وتم  رفع حالة الطوارئ العامة بالحديقة وإلغاء الإجازات لكافة العمال والموظفين  ورجال أمن الحديقة، كما تم تشديد الحراسة على الجهة المقابلة للمظاهرات في  ميدان نهضة مصر التي تتواجد به المظاهرات.
 وأوضحت  رئيس الإدارة المركزية لحدائق الحيوان  أنه تم الاستعانه أيضًا  بعدد من اللجان الشعبية للحفاظ على الحديقة والحيوانات المتواجدة بها،  وكذلك عدم الاعتداء على أسوارها، لافتة إلى أنه تم التنبيه على المتظاهرين  بعدم محاولة إتلاف الممتلكات الخاصة بالحديقة.


----------



## apostle.paul (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*التقرير الامنى اللى انا نقلته دا مكتوب على صفحة الشرطة المصرية 

ميدان النهضة لا يسع لاكثر من 50 الف متظاهر
*


----------



## oesi no (1 ديسمبر 2012)

محافظ الجيزة على قناة النهار 
ميدان النهضه لا يسع لاكثر من 40 50 الف 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=433335200052911&set=vb.181163758587802&type=2&theater


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*ايه الاشكال دى !!!!!!!!
بقى دول مصريين دول ....!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## apostle.paul (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*صورة من مظاهرات الخرفان
*




*
الله عليك يا حمدين يا حارق دمهم عرفتهم حجمهم *​


----------



## oesi no (1 ديسمبر 2012)

محافظة أسيوط توفر أتوبيسات لإعادة المتظاهرين المشاركين في مليونية اليوم إلي محافظاتهم
             أسيوط - إسلام رضوان 


1-12-2012 | 13:08 









1





634













جمال آدم سكرتير عام محافظة أسيوط​
             قال  جمال آدم، سكرتير عام محافظة أسيوط، في تصريحات صحفية اليوم السبت، إنه تم  التنسيق مع الإدارة العامة لمرور أسيوط بشأن مليونية اليوم التي ستنطلق من  أمام عمر مكرم بمشاركة 7 محافظات بالصعيد، وتتجه إلى شوارع يسرى راغب،  والجمهورية والمحطة والزهراء وهى خطوط سير المليونية في الوقت التي تتولى  فيه إدارة المواقف تجهيز بعض الأتوبيسات لإعادة المتظاهرين إلى أماكنهم  سواء داخل أو خارج المحافظة. 

وأضاف آدم، أنه تمت مراجعة عمليات الإنارة ورفع أية إشغالات بالشوارع  والتنبيه على مالكى السيارات بإخلاء المناطق المحيطة بساحة عمر مكرم، وخط  السير لتكون الأماكن جاهزة لاستقبال أبناء المحافظات السبعة المشاركة  بالمليونية، بالإضافة لتحويل مسارات السيارات بالمنطقة. 

كما تم التنسيق مع مديرية الصحة لمواجهة أية حالات طوارئ فى صفوف  المتظاهرين، حيث يتم توفير 20 سيارة إسعاف سيتم نشرها على حدود مناطق  التجمع، والتى ستكون بميدان عمر مكرم.


----------



## BITAR (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*كشفت مصادر أمنية مطلعة لـ"اليوم السابع" أن أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وذراعها السياسى حزب الحرية والعدالة سيتجهون ناحية مقر المحكمة الدستورية العليا مساء اليوم، والمبيت أمامها من أجل منع أعضائها من الدخول غدا الأحد لممارسة عملهم القضائى والفصل فى الدعوى الخاصة ببطلان الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور، وحل مجلس الشورى.
وأوضحت المصادر أن مقر المحكمة الدستورية سوف يشهد تكثيفا أمنيا خلال الساعات المقبلة، تحسبا لأى أعمال من شأنها التعدى على المنشات العامة أو أعضاء المحكمة الدستورية العليا، أو يعوق المحكمة عن ممارسة دورها.
وأشارت المصادر إلى أن مليونية جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الهدف الأساسى منها "التخويف" والتجمع عند مقر المحكمة الدستورية العليا، لمنع المحكمة من ممارسة عملها غدا، حتى يتم تأجيل قرار النطق بالحكم، وفشل الجلسة فى الانعقاد.*


----------



## BITAR (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهدت دار القضاء العالى ومحيط مكتب النائب العام اليوم تواجدا أمنيا مكثفا كما صدرت تعليمات للموظفين بالانصراف مبكرا، وذلك فى الوقت الذى يتواصل فيه اعتصام القوى المدنية بالتحرير، كما تنظم التيارات الإسلامية مليونية الشريعة والشرعية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*فى صلاة الظهر بمليونية "الشريعة": اللهم عليك بأعداء ولى الأمر 

هاجم إمام صلاة الظهر فى مليونية الشريعة والشرعية من وصفهم بأعداء ولى الأمر، حيث دعا بأن يشل الله أركانهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال البرلمانى السابق محمد أبو حامد، إن شيوخ السلاطين الآن أمام جامعة القاهرة لتزيين الباطل للناس باسم الدين، مؤكدا أنهم حولوا الديكتاتورية والفساد إلى معركة دين وشريعة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*الصحة تدفع بـ94 سيارة إسعاف لتأمين المظاهرات بالقاهرة والمحافظات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال الشيخ محمد إسماعيل المقدم، عضو مجلس أمناء الدعوة السلفية، "اليوم عادت الروح إلى الشعب، وعادت الروح إلى مصر، وعادت مصر إلى طريق ربها"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*إصابة عشرات المشاركين بمظاهرات الشريعة بحالات إغماء نتيجة الزحام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاشور لـ"الإخوان" فقدتم صوابكم ولا تملكون إحالتى للتأديب*


----------



## tamav maria (1 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## zezza (1 ديسمبر 2012)

بابا لسة راجع من شارع جامعة الدول 
 مصطفى محمود واقف خالص و لما سأل عن السبب الناس قالت ان فى واحد اتقتل و فى اصابات كتير من الناس فى المظاهرة ..بس التفاصيل و ياترى ده بجد ولا لا ما حدش عارف حاجة ..ربنا يستر !!!


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*شنت المنصة الرسمية لمليونية "الشرعية والشريعة" أمام جامعة القاهرة، منذ قليل، هجوما حادا على التليفزيون المصرى، ووزير الإعلام، لعدم إيضاح الأعداد الحقيقية فى المليونية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2012)

zezza قال:


> بابا لسة راجع من شارع جامعة الدول
> مصطفى محمود واقف خالص و لما سأل عن السبب الناس قالت ان فى واحد اتقتل و فى اصابات كتير من الناس فى المظاهرة ..بس التفاصيل و ياترى ده بجد ولا لا ما حدش عارف حاجة ..ربنا يستر !!!



*قطع العشرات من أهالى منطقة الحيتية بالعجوزة شارع جامعة الدول العربية، بعد مصرع ميكانيكى بعد أن صدمته سيارة ملاكى، منذ قليل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلنت المنصة الرئيسية فى مليونية "الشرعية والشريعة"، أن كلاً من الشيخ محمد حسان والشيخ محمد عبد المقصود والشيخ خالد عبد الله فى طريقهم إلى ميدان نهضة مصر.*


----------



## apostle.paul (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*مصرع شخص واصابه اخرين اثر سقوط شجره علي المتظاهرين من جماعة الاخوان في محيط جامعه القاهره
*


----------



## apostle.paul (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصف  الناشط السياسى " ابراهيم المصرى " عضو حركة " الثائر الحق" بالإسكندرية ،  فى تصريحات خاصة لــ" بوابة الفجر " الإعتداءات التى وقعت عليهم قائلاً : "  بلطجية الإخوان قاموا بضربنا " ، موضحاً أثر تنظيم الحركة بالتعاون مع  اتحاد ثوار الإسكندرية ، تظاهرة أمام ساحة مسجد القائد إبراهيم ، وأثناء  دخولهم إلى حديقة الخادين ، قامت مجموعة من الإخوان المسلمين بمنعهم من  دخول الحديقة وقاموا بالإعتداء عليهم بحسب المصرى ، مضيفاً إصابة عضو  بالحركة بقدمه ، اثر إلقاء الإخوان الطوب والزجاجات عليهم بعدما قاموا  بضربهم .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *مصرع شخص واصابه اخرين اثر سقوط شجره علي المتظاهرين من جماعة الاخوان في محيط جامعه القاهره
> *



*الصحة: وفاة متظاهر بمليونية الإخوان فى سقوط شجرة.. وإصابة 24 آخرين*


*‫أعلنت وزارة الصحة والسكان، عن وقوع حالة وفاة بمليونية "الشرعية والشريعة"، التى نظمها الإخوان المسلمين بدءا من صباح اليوم، أمام جامعة القاهرة، وذلك إثر سقوط شجرة على المتظاهرين أمام المنصة الرئيسية، وتم نقل الجثمان إلى مستشفى أم المصريين.

 كما أسفر الحادث عن وقوع 24 حالة إصابة، تم نقل 15 منهم إلى مستشفيات العجوزة وقصر العينى وبولاق وأم المصريين، فى حين تم إسعاف 9 مصابين من خلال سيارات الإسعاف ‬المتمركزة بجوار الجامعة.

 من جانبه، أكد الدكتور عبد الناصر صقر مدير مديرية الصحة بمحافظة الجيزة، أن المواطن شعبان جمعة السيد البالغ من العمر 47 عاما لقى مصرعه مساء اليوم عقب سقوطه من أعلى شجرة على سيخ حديدى خلال مشاركته فى مليونية الشرعية والشريعة بمنطقة جامعة القاهرة. 

 وأضاف صقر لـ"اليوم السابع" أنه تم نقل المتوفى قبل وفاته إلى مستشفى أم المصريين لإسعافه.*


----------



## grges monir (1 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههه خى د  الاشكال المؤيدة لمرسى
عبداللة  بتخلفة الفكرى والعقلى
وعبد المنعم شحات صاحب فكرة طمس الاثار بالشمع
بصراحة لوكان هولاء 100 مليون والمعارضين 100 فقط لكسب منطق وفكر وحضارة هولاء ال100 بكل تاكيد
لكى اللة يا مصر اذا كانت هذة الاشكال من تريد ان تمسك قيادة مصر


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*ظهور دبابات للجيش بشبرا الخيمة لتأمين المنشآت العامة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*منسق حركة قضاة من أجل مصر: الثورة الحقيقة فى ميدان النهضة*


----------



## grges monir (1 ديسمبر 2012)

جميع متحدثين منصة مرسى
 يتحدثون عن الشريعة وتطبيق الاسلام
لا يوجد فى قاموسهم مصطلح سياسى اخر مثل العدالة والديمقراطية والحضارة والتقدم


----------



## apostle.paul (1 ديسمبر 2012)

> *منسق حركة قضاة من أجل مصر: الثورة الحقيقة فى ميدان النهضة*


*مانتوا اتشطبتوا خلاص بقة بخ خلاص *


----------



## apostle.paul (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*عايزيكم تتفرجوا على cbc تشوفوا المسخرة اللى فى اسيوط
بيقولك مجمعين 7 محافظات حاجة مسخرة يعتبر مفيش حد واقف اصلا 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*الناس هتفضل مكانها*
*لغاية ما مرسى يقابل الدستورية ويستلم منهم المسودة بتاعة الدستور*
*ثم يعلن فض الجمعية التأسيسية وأنتهاء عملها*
*ثم هتافات الله أكبر مع ضرب صواريخ وأفراح *
*وبس كدة ...حكم بكرة *
*نبله ونشرب ميته*
*وكل عام وأنتم *


----------



## apostle.paul (1 ديسمبر 2012)

> *الناس هتفضل مكانها*
> *لغاية ما مرسى يقابل الدستورية ويستلم منهم المسودة بتاعة الدستور*
> *ثم يعلن فض الجمعية التأسيسية وأنتهاء عملها*
> *ثم هتافات الله أكبر مع ضرب صواريخ وأفراح *
> ...


*للاسف دا اللى هيحصل*


----------



## apostle.paul (1 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> ​



*وهذا ما حدث منذ 1400 سنة ...... شعب زبالة باع دينه ووطنه لأجل حور العين واربع حريم ...... وبيتكرر الموضوع تانى دلوقت .... لكن ضربات مصر العشرة ستتكرر .....*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*هى الالفاظ والشتايم اللى بتتقال على منصتهم حاليا دى ليها علاقه بالثوريه اللى بيدعوها !!!
عليه العوض فى مصر خلالالالاص ..*


----------



## grges monir (1 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هى الالفاظ والشتايم اللى بتتقال على منصتهم حاليا دى ليها علاقه بالثوريه اللى بيدعوها !!!
> عليه العوض فى مصر خلالالالاص ..*


لو معملوش كدة دونا يبقى فى حاجة غلط دونا ههههههه
خليهم يتكلموا بصراحة مبسوط بتجمعهم دة
الاشكال اللى بتتكلم دليل على من هم هولاء


----------



## ياسر الجندى (1 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هى الالفاظ والشتايم اللى بتتقال على منصتهم حاليا دى ليها علاقه بالثوريه اللى بيدعوها !!!
> عليه العوض فى مصر خلالالالاص ..*



طيب والشتيمة اللى قالها يادونا صوت صارخ   لشعب مصر ( كله ) !!

دى نسميها إيه 

فعلا عليه العوض !!​


----------



## oesi no (1 ديسمبر 2012)

منذ قليل وقعت نخلة على المتظاهرين فى ميدان  النهضة فى خضام مظاهرة الشريعة والشرعية التى دعت إليها الأحزاب والقوى  الإسلامية مما أدى الى وقوع اصابات بين المتظاهرين ثم قامت عربات الاسعاف  بنقلهم الى المستشفى ولم يعلن عن وقوع وفيات بين المصابين.
 وقعت النخلة بعدما تسلق مجموعة من شباب الاخوان المسلمين عليها لرفع  لافتات لتأييد الدكتور مرسى، لكن المنصة حذرت اكثر من مرة من حدوث اى  اصابات، بين المتسلقين للنخلة لكنهم رفضوا النزول، *ومن جانب اخر صعدت سيدة  مسيحية على المنصة واعلنت اسلامها قائلة: كنت فى التحرير وشاهدت الوضع  المتردى هناك وجئت هنا لتأييدكم وان أعلن إسلامي وبعدها هتف الميدان  بالتكبير.*


*متاجرة بالدين وضحك على الدقون 
*
*بس العيب مش عليهم 
*
*العيب على البهايم اللى بيصدقوهم *


----------



## DODY2010 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

يا اللي بتسال عن العدد انزل ميدان التحرير

الميدان اللي اتخلع منه حسني و اتخلع منه المشير 

الميدان اللي مات فيه محمد و احمد و مينا و امير

الميدان اللي وحد صوتنا و اتسمع الصوت زئير 

الميدان اللي جمع ناس مشفنهاش بقالنا كتير 

الميدان اللي نسانا همومنا و قلوبنا فيه كانت بتطير 
.....................................................................
الميدان اللي اتكلم عنه العالم و قالوا عليه ميدان الحرية 

و هو هو الميدان اللي اتقال علينا فيه بلطجية 

و التاريخ عاد نفسه و مسكنا الاخوانجية 

و ضحكوا علينا بكلام و نهضة و خيبة قوية 

و رئيس كداب و رجعنا لعصر الديكتاتورية

و لما اعترضنا رجعوا يقولوا علينا بلطجية 
.....................................................................
لأ يا اخوانجية احنا مش بلطجية ولا مخربين 

احنا ناس بتعارض الفساد و بنحاربه ليوم الدين 

ثوار و علمانيين و ليبراليين و مسيحيين 

كلنا ايد واحدة و ثابتين و معتصمين

بنواجه الظلم و الطغيان مهما طالت السنين 

و علي فكرة احنا برضو مسلمين 
....................................................................
راح يجيي يوم و نفرح فيه زي زمان 

يوم ما هنخلع مرسي و المرشد و الاخوان 

يوم هتبقي فيه الفرحة دايرة في كل مكان 

يوم ما هترجع مصر قوية و عافية عالامريكان 

و علي فكرة انا مش اخوان و مبقتش خايف زي زمان


----------



## oesi no (1 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]yuW_LmtsfnE[/YOUTUBE]
استخدام المساجد فى تأييد قرارات الريس 
استغلال للدين ولا لا يا متعلمين يابتوع المدارس ​


----------



## Senamor (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*مراسل قناة التحرير​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *مراسل قناة التحرير​*



*متاكد من موضوع الهرم ده ؟
*​


----------



## Senamor (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*مراسل قناة CBC : مظاهرة اسيوط تكاد تقترب لمليون متظاهر*


----------



## Senamor (1 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *متاكد من موضوع الهرم ده ؟
> *​



*ايوة نعم متأكد والكاباريهات حاليا مغلقه لوجود انصار الشريعه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *ايوة نعم متأكد والكاباريهات حاليا مغلقه لوجود انصار الشريعه*



* انا كمان متاكد ان الكبريهات مغلقه لانها بتفتح من بعد 10 بالليل للعمال ومن بعد 12 للجمهور

 اما موضوع الهرم ده انا ساكن هناك 
ولو زي ما بتقول وصلوا للكبريهات " اعزك الله " يبقي هلاقيهم جنب بيتي 
*​


----------



## DODY2010 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

خبر عاجل جدااااااا... الأخوان المسلمين بيستعرضوا باطلاق الرصاص الحى فى الهواء بكثافة عند جامعة القاهرة لتخويف وارهاب الشعب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *مراسل قناة CBC : مظاهرة اسيوط تكاد تقترب لمليون متظاهر*



* صور ؟؟؟*


----------



## oesi no (1 ديسمبر 2012)

senamor
انت متأكد ان الكباريهات مقفوله لوجود انصار الشريعه 
طيب الشريعه بتقول من راى منكم منكرا فليغيره بيده 
وهما عارفين ان دى كباريهات  ودول اسود الشريعه 
حد *دكر* فيهم يقدر يجى ناحية كباريه واحد 
ده لو فرضنا انهم وصلوا لمناطق الكباريهات 
*وعلشان محدش يضحك عليك من الاسود اللى مفهمش دكر  *
*الكباريهات بتفتح بليل بس *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

DODY2010 قال:


> خبر عاجل جدااااااا... الأخوان المسلمين بيستعرضوا باطلاق الرصاص الحى فى الهواء بكثافة عند جامعة القاهرة لتخويف وارهاب الشعب



* يا راجل متبقاش مفتري 
دول اربع شيوخ بعد ما ضربوا الكنتاكي دبوا تكريعه عاليه شويه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*
خالد عبدالله : البرادعي جاء بدعم أمريكي 

كتب : فاطمة النشابيمنذ 0 دقيقة 
طباعة





**الشيخ خالد عبدالله*​* 
هاجم الشيخ خالد  عبدالله،  الدكتور محمد البرادعي، وكيل مؤسسي حزب الدستور قائلا: "إن  البرادعي جاء  بدعم أمريكي حيث إنه جاء وتقلد قلادة النيل من الرئيس المخلوع  مبارك". 
وقال "عبدالله" ،في لقائه مع قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر، إن البرادعي خرج يتحدث عن الهولوكوست ولم يدين قتل الفلطسينيين في غزة. 
وأشار عبد الله إلى أن المرشد العام للإخوان المسلمين أخطأ عندما قال إن مبارك أب لكل المصريين خاصة أن المرشد ليس نبيًا. 






الوطن*​


----------



## aymonded (1 ديسمبر 2012)

بصراحة الإخوان والسلفيين زهقونا في حاجة اسمها إسلام ومسلمين، مع أني باحترم كل العقائد وجميع الناس، بس زهقت من كلامهم عن الشريعة وكل ما ينطقون به، لأنهم حشروا الشريعة في السياسة، وعوض تحكيم العقل وفهم الأمور ووضعها في نصابها الصحيح، نزلوا يهتفوا باسم الشريعة ومش فاهم ايه علاقة الشريعة بالإعلان الدستوري اللي أصدره مرسي، وإيه علاقة الدستور بالشريعة، هل هنأكل ونشرب شريعة والا الحكم سيتم بالشريعة حتى للذين لا يؤمنون بها، ولو حد اتكلم عن هذا الموضوع يقولوا هي موضوعه للي بيؤمنوا بيها فقط، طب لما هي للي بيؤمنوا بيها فقط طب خلوها بره الدستور اللي لازم يكون توافقي يعبر عن الشعب المصري مش عن غالبيته، بس احنا هتنكلم مين !! لما العقل مُغيب، يبقى الكلام مش له فايدة ولا نتيجه على الإطلاق... وعجبي

وهما - في الواقع - ماشيين بمبدأ أنك تضع الحجة في الشرح والتفسير، ثم لو لم يقتنع به أحد ، تشكك في الإنسان نفسه وتظهر أنه غير فاهم وعنده لبس، ثم لو لم يقتنع تشكك في إيمانه وتدَّعي أنه يحتقر الدين والإسلام، وان لم يرضخ، فتضعه في موقف أنه عدواً للثورة وضد الشعب المصري وإرادته، وأن لم يقتنع تتعدي عليه بأي شكل، أو يتم الانسحاب من المناقشة، وهذا ما رأيته بعيني في كل الحوارات والمناقشات التي أغلبها ادعاء وفكر مشوش لكي يتم السيطرة على المواقف والبلد ككل، وعجبي
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> طيب والشتيمة اللى قالها يادونا صوت صارخ   لشعب مصر ( كله ) !!
> 
> دى نسميها إيه
> 
> فعلا عليه العوض !!​



*اللى يبيع وطنه ودينة عشان امور قذرة فى عرفى يبقى زبالة فعلا .... لكن فى عرفكم يبقى مجاهد .... وده الفرق اللى بينكم وبينا ..... وحنا نفتخر بهذا الفرق *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*الحرية والعدالة: قوى الليبرالية لا تملك قواعد شعبية لتنفيذ العصيان

السبت، 1 ديسمبر 2012 - 17:14

**



حشود الإسلاميين تواصل تأييدها لقرارات مرسى أمام جامعة القاهرة​*​*كتبت إحسان السيد



قال الدكتور   مراد على، المستشار الإعلامى لحزب الحرية والعدالة، إن فعاليات اليوم،   والتى تمثلت فى مسيرات حاشدة ومظاهرات مليونية أكدت بما لا يدع مجالا للشك   أن اتجاه الشارع والشعب المصرى يصب فى صالح الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس   الجمهورية، ومؤيدة بشدة لقراراته، وليس العكس كما حاولت بعض القوى الأخرى   الإيحاء بأن الأغلبية من الشعب تساندها، وأن الشارع يقف معها، وثُبت عكس ما   يقولونه تماما.

وأضاف فى تصريحات له نقلها الموقع الرسمى للحزب، أن الشعب بحاجة ماسة لأن   يكون لديه دستور دائم وإجراء انتخابات مجلس شعب فى أسرع وقت لينهى المرحلة   الانتقالية، مضيفًا: "حزب الحرية والعدالة يمد يده للجميع، ويفتح باب   الحوار مع كافة الأطراف بشكل دائم ومستمر".

وحول تهديد القوى الليبرالية واليسارية بالتصعيد من خلال العصيان المدنى،   والإضراب العام، والاعتصام أمام قصر الاتحادية، شدد على أن "هذه الدعوة   مرفوضة من الشارع، ولن تلقى استجابة، فالبلاد لا تتحمل مثل هذه الأمور،   وأضاف: أشك أساسا فى كيفية تنفيذهم لهذا التهديد، لأنهم لا يمتلكون القواعد   الشعبية أو القدرات الكافية لتنفيذ ما يهددون به".





*​


----------



## apostle.paul (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*ابن الغسالة شرف تانى

5 مليون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ليه واقفين فى واحة سيوة 

انت متخلف ياض ولا انت شكل امك متركب غلط يا اخوانجى يا خروف 
*


----------



## Senamor (1 ديسمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> senamor
> انت متأكد ان الكباريهات مقفوله لوجود انصار الشريعه
> طيب الشريعه بتقول من راى منكم منكرا فليغيره بيده
> وهما عارفين ان دى كباريهات  ودول اسود الشريعه
> ...



*فيه فرق بين تغيير المنكر والهمجية والاسلاميين ليسو بالسذاجه هذه 

ولاة الأمر وعلى رأسهم الدكتور محمد مرسي هم المفوضون بأمر كذلك وهم القادرون على تغيير المنكر بالطرق والاساليب الممكنه ولكن في الوقت المناسب*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*



* 


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*




* 


​


----------



## apostle.paul (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*برضة ابن الغسالة انت والاستبن وفضيحتكم النهاردة ملهاش مثيل 

حشد بالاتوبيسات من كل الجمهورية بفلوس خيرت الارهابى وفى الاخر ملوا شارع فى الجيزة 

يا خروف يا خروف 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*جمال صابر: من يختلف معي يختلف مع الإسلام نفسه*

                                           كتب : فاطمة النشابي                  منذ 10 دقائق             








                     جمال صابر          
قال جمال صابر، منسق حملة "لازم حازم"، إن من يختلف معه يختلف مع الإسلام نفسه. 
وتابع، خلال لقائه مع قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر، أن البعض يحارب الإسلام في صورة الرئيس محمد مرسي وفي صورة الإسلاميين.​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*وزارة الصحـــــة

مصــرع متظاهـــر و أصابـــه 15 آخرييــن في تظاهــــرات الإخــوان بعد وقـــــوع شجــــره عليهـــم !!*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *برضة ابن الغسالة انت والاستبن وفضيحتكم النهاردة ملهاش مثيل
> 
> حشد بالاتوبيسات من كل الجمهورية بفلوس خيرت الارهابى وفى الاخر ملوا شارع فى الجيزة
> 
> ...



* ملحوظه رفيعه 
الشارع ده ربعه جنينه في النص :59:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]QQhdfC45dnc#![/YOUTUBE]

*يفطس من الضحك هههههههههه*​​
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاااااااااااجل 

خلف مستشفي الرمد بالجيزة يتم إلان توزيع شنط علي الأرامل و الايتام مقابل ألذهاب للجامعه 


*

المصدر فيس بوك​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*الطرف الثالث يختفى دوما فى مظاهرات المتأسلمين .........لغز يحير *


----------



## oesi no (1 ديسمبر 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *فيه فرق بين تغيير المنكر والهمجية والاسلاميين ليسو بالسذاجه هذه
> 
> ولاة الأمر وعلى رأسهم الدكتور محمد مرسي هم المفوضون بأمر كذلك وهم القادرون على تغيير المنكر بالطرق والاساليب الممكنه ولكن في الوقت المناسب*


طبعا ميقدرش يطبق الشريعه علشان هتبقى سذاجة سياسيه مالهاش علاقة بالدين خالص :59:
قرأنك بيقول بيده من رأى منكرا فليغيره بيده يابتوع الشريعه 
انصار حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل الكداب 
انصار البلكيمى الكداب بتاع عملية التجميل 
انصار على ونيس الكداب السباب بتاع النسوان والطريق الزراعى 
انصار مرشح الحرية والعداله فى وادى النطرون بتاع شقق الدعارة 
صدقنى كل دول بينادوا بتطبيق الشريعه علشان اهداف سياسيه بحته بعيدة عن  اى دين ( ده مع عدم اعترافى بالاسلام كديانة اصلا ) وجارين وراهم شويه ناس كتير بشويه برسيم اسمه هنطبق الشريعه  وعلشان كدة بيطلق عليكم لقب خرفان (وانا رافض لوصف ده تماما  لما فيه من ظلم لوداعة الخرفان )
عارف ليه بنقول ان الشريعه اللى بيقولولكم عليها  انها البرسيم اللى بيجروكم بيه 
لانهم معندهمش اى اليات لتنفيذ اى حاجة ولا بيفكروا فى اى حاجة غير الاستحواذ على السلطة 
الاخوان جماعه اصلاحيه تفكر فى الاصلاح ولا تنفذ شئ على ارض الواقع ومشروع الفكوش يشهد - سورى اقصد مشروع النهضة - 
الجماعة السلفيه جماعة دينيه غير ممارسه للسياسه ولا تعرف ابسط العاب السياسه  ولا عمرها هتنفع فى السياسه 
هى وظيفتها انها تلم البهاليل والمجاذيب بأسم الدين وما اكثرهم فى بلد نصف سكانها يعانى من الفقر والجهل  
والاتنين دول اللى مستحيل اى حد فى الاخوة المتأسلمين اللى فى الحكم يفكر يطورهم ويعلم الناس بشكل صحيح  علشان مينقلبوش عليهم 
دمت بود


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الطرف الثالث يختفى دوما فى مظاهرات المتأسلمين .........لغز يحير *



* شكله بعافيه ولا حاجه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*واضحك مع الخرفان : بيقولك المصلين اللى هاجموا مرسى امبارح فى الجامع نصارى !!!! 
 اهدواا بس بتحصل ماهو ممثل النصارى فى التأسيسيه محمد الصاوى !! *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*



​**وااااااااااااااااااااضح*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *جمال صابر: من يختلف معي يختلف مع الإسلام نفسه*
> 
> كتب : فاطمة النشابي                  منذ 10 دقائق
> 
> ...



*كلام ممتاز ......هو ده الإسلام الحقيقى ...... بدون زواق الأزهر*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*شباب بمسيرة إخوانية تعدوا على نقاش بالمطاوى لأنه قال لهم «سيبونا ناكل عيش»

 2012-12-01 1800

 تعدى مجموعة من الشباب المشاركين فى مسيرة للإخوان المسلمين من منطقة بين  السرايات إلى ميدان جامعة القاهرة، على نقاش يبلغ من العمر 24 سنة، بالضرب  والأسلحة البيضاء، لأنه قال لهم "حرام عليكوا إرحمونا وسيبونا ناكل عيش"،  وتسببوا فى قطع أوتار يده اليمنى وجرح قطعى بذراعه الأيمن وجرح قطعى بأعلى  الفخذ الأيمن وكدمات بأنحاء جسده، وتم نقله إلى مستشفى أم المصريين فى حالة  حرجة. المجنى عليه محمد بدوى من مواليد 1988 يعمل نقاشا ويقيم فى منطقة  بولاق الدكرور، ولا ينتمى إلى أى تيار أو فصيل سياسى لكنه إعترض على تكرار  التظاهر، والحشود التى تدفقت فى محيط الجامعة والمنطقة التى يسكن بها  ببولاق الدكرور، وخلال تواجده فى الشارع شاهد مسيرة من شباب الإخوان تخرج  من منطقة بين السرايات المجاورة للجامعة فى إتجاهها إلى منصة الإخوان أمام  الباب الرئيسى، فقال لهم بعفوية "حرام عليكوا إهدوا شوية عايزين ناكل عيش"،  وما كاد ينهى كلماته حتى اندفع نحوه مجموعة من شباب المسيرة وتعدوا عليه  بالضرب بأيديهم وبأسلحة بيضاء "مطاوى" كانت  مع بعضهم وتسببوا له فى إصابات بالغة. وتمكن البعض بصعوبة من تخليص المجنى  عليه من أيدى المتعدين وإيصاله إلى سيارة الإسعاف التى نقلته بدورها إلى  مستشفى أم المصريين، وبتوقيع الكشف عليه اتضح إصابته بكدمات متفرقة فى  أنحاء جسده وقطع بأوتار اليد اليمنى وجرد قطعى بنفس الزراع، وجرح فطعى نافذ  أعلى الفخذ اليمنى، وتم إسعاف المجنى عليه وإيداعه فى غرفة الرعاية  المركزة لحين الإطمئنان على حالته.



 الدستور الاصلى
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*بالفيديو.. منصة "النهضة" تزعم وفاة بشار الأسد..والمتظاهرون يسجدون شكرا ويرددون "الله أكبر"

*
[YOUTUBE]MPmMi9Zro2M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*اخبار_مصر  | عبد الله بدر: لا مكان بيننا للفلول ولا للدعارة باسم الفن.. والمكان  المتبقي في مصر لمرسي وأتباعه ومن يريدون شرع الله #ENN






***************
انا هدي خمشين جنيه للي جيبيلي اي تصريح 
للراجل ده ميكونش فيه كلام شكس ^_^
​*


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*الرئاسة: لو امتنع القضاة عن الإشراف على استفتاء الدستور فلكل حادث حديث*
*   قال الدكتور ياسر علي، المتحدث الرسمي باسم رئاسة   الجمهورية، ردًا على سؤال حول التصرف الذي ستتبعه حال نفذ القضاة تهديدهم   بالامتناع عن الاستفتاء على الدستور: «لكل حادث حديث».*

* أشار، في مؤتمر صحفي مساء اليوم السبت بقصر الاتحادية، إلى   أن اللقاء الذي عقده الرئيس محمد مرسي مع أعضاء مجلس القضاء الأعلى حول   أزمة الإعلان الدستوري اتسم بالإيجابية والشفافية، وتم خلاله طرح العديد من   النقاط التي كانت محل اتفاق مع القضاة، وأن الرئيس أكد احترامه للقضاء   والسلطة القضائية وحرصه على أن الأحكام هي عنوان الحقيقة.*

* وأكد متحدث الرئاسة مجددا أن البيان الذي صدر عن الرئاسة في   أعقاب الاجتماع تمت صياغته بحضور المستشار محمود مكي، نائب رئيس   الجمهورية، وأعضاء مجلس القضاء الأعلى بكامل هيئته.*

* التحرير  * ​


----------



## apostle.paul (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*وبما انك فى منتدى نصرانى كافر ليبرالى نحب نقول لكلب المرشد **Senamor

الخروف اهو اهو
الخروف اهو اهو
الخروف اهو اهو
الخروف اهو اهو
ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء


*


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*  	أفادت قناة الجزيرة مباشر مصر عن وصول وفد الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور لقاعة المؤتمرات لتسليم الرئيس محمد مرسي مسودة الدستور.*​


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*
** 




*
*مظاهرات تأييد قرارات مرسي* 

* أعلن عدد من تيار  «السلفية  الجهادية» تأسيس «حركة شباب التوحيد والجهاد»، تهدف لخدمة الدين،  وفق  الكتاب والسنة ومنهج السلف الصالح، وقالت الحركة: «فقهاؤنا أفتوا بأن   الحاكم الذى لا يحكم بشريعة الله كافر كفراً صريحاً، وأن فتواهم تنطبق على   الدكتور محمد مرسى، الذى لا يُعذر بجهله»، رافضة مشروع الدستور، ووصفته   بـ«الدستور الكفرى». * 
* وطالب منشور  إعلان الحركة الذى  حصلت «الوطن» على نسخة منه، المواطنين بعدم الاستفتاء  على الدستور، وأن  يبين العلماء وطلبة العلم ما به من مواد «كفرية» مخالفة  لشريعة الإسلام فى  مجالس العلم وخطب الجمعة، وقالت: «لا يجوز أن يحكم به  المسلمون وندعو  الجموع إلى نبذه وعدم الاعتراف به، فنحن لا نعترف بدستور  غير كتاب الله  وسنة رسوله، وخلفائه الراشدين، ومن سار على نهجهم». * 
* وشددت الحركة على  رفضها  المشاركة فى العمل السياسى من تأسيس الأحزاب ودخول البرلمان  والمنظومة  السياسية، وأوضحت أنها ترى أن المنظومة السياسية فى مصر والعالم  الآن  «غربية» تعتمد على الديمقراطية وحكم الشعوب نفسها بنفسها، وحسب  الحركة،  فإنه يتصادم مع عقيدة الإسلام، وترى عدم جواز الدخول فيها والعمل  على  محاربتها. * 
* ورفضت الحركة  المشاركة فى  مليونية الشريعة، متسائلة: «أين الشريعة فى الإعلان الدستورى  والدستور  الوضعى؟»، واتهمت جماعة الإخوان بأنهم يستغلون «سذاجة وحماقة  أدعياء  السلفية، ويتحدثون عن شريعة ليست موجودة» لتزيد أعداد المؤيدين  لـ«مرسى»،  وفى النهاية «يُخرج الإخوان ألسنتهم للسلفيين الحمقى وتضيع  الشريعة». * 
* من جانبه، هاجم  الشيخ أحمد  النقيب رئيس الأكاديمية السلفية بالمنصورة، مسودة الدستور  الجديد، وقال:  «هذا الدستور لا يصح ولا ينفع، وهناك 14 مخالفة شرعية به،  و30 ملاحظة  موضوعية». * 
* وأضاف خلال  محاضرته بمسجد  «عبادالرحمن» بالمنصورة أمس، هذا الدستور «كلام فاضى»،  والأسوأ فى تاريخ  مصر، ونحن نرفضه تماماً، ولا نؤيده لا من قريب ولا من  بعيد. * 
* من جانبها، أكدت  حركة «أزهريون  بلا حدود» أن مسودة الدستور لا تمت إلى تطبيق الشريعة بصلة،  ولا توجد سوى  المادة الثانية التى تنص على مبادئ الشريعة. * 

​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (1 ديسمبر 2012)

انتهى الدرس يابرادعى انت وعمرو وحمدين 

الشعب قال كلمته 

قد أردتم الفتنة والخروج عن الشرعية والرئيس المنتخب 

العبوا غيرها يادعاة الفتنة

تبا لسدنة وأذناب إبليس
​


----------



## oesi no (1 ديسمبر 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> انتهى الدرس يابرادعى انت وعمرو وحمدين
> 
> الشعب قال كلمته
> 
> ...


عن اى شعب تتحدث يا خرفان المرشد ؟


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*وزارة الداخلية*​* 
شنت مجموعة أنونيماس هجمة إلكترونية على موقع وزارة الداخلية، مما أدى لتعطل الموقع لفترة قصيرة، قبل أن يعود للعمل مرة أخرى. 
يذكر أن مجموعة  القراصنة قد  أعلنت عن اعتزامها الهجوم على عدد من المواقع الحكومية  والإخوانية في إطار  مساندة أهداف الثورة المصرية، طبقا لبيان لهم، وهاجموا  أمس موقعي شبكة  رصد ووزارة الإعلام المصرية. 

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> عن اى شعب تتحدث يا خرفان المرشد ؟



*لا تظلم الخرفان ...... الفرق شاسع*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (1 ديسمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> عن اى شعب تتحدث يا خرفان المرشد ؟



طيب أنا ياأستاذ أوسى مش هشتمك زى مانت عملت

وبالمقابل أسألك : وعن أى شئ يتحدث ( أحرار ) التحرير

من وكلهم من الشعب للتحدث ؟؟!!​


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*   	احتشد متظاهرون  رافضون الإعلان الدستورى أمام منزل الرئيس محمد مرسي،  اليوم السبت، حيث  قام أحد الشباب بتمزيق صورة للرئيس على واجهة منزله.*

* 	ودفعت التظاهرة نجل الرئيس للخروج من نافذة المنزل، وتصوير ما يقوم به الشباب، مما أثارهم، وأخذوا يهتفون ضده وضد الرئيس. *

* 	كان رافضون للإعلان الدستورى بمدينة الزقازيق، اليوم السبت، قد تظاهروا ضد   الإعلان الدستوري، ورددوا عددًا من الهتافات أمام الديوان العام بمحافظة   الشرقية ضد جماعة "الإخوان المسلمون" ورئيس الجمهورية، منها: "يسقط.. يسقط   حكم المرشد".. و"حركة وطنية واحدة ضد الإعلان إلي دبحنا"،" يا إخواني يا   إخوانى أنت الحزب الوطنى التانى". *

* 	وتوجه المتظاهرون بعدها في مسيرة إلى منزل رئيس الجمهورية بمنطقة القومية   التابعة لحى ثانى الزقازيق، مما دفع قوات الأمن لتعزيزات أمنية مكثفة   وتشكيلات من الأمن المركزى أمام منزل رئيس الجمهورية، إلا أن التواجد   الأمني لم يمنع المتظاهرين من تمزيق الصورة. *
*



*
*



 *
*



 *
*



 *​


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*
** سخَّرت أجهزة الدولة نفسها لخدمة مظاهرات «الشريعة والشرعية» التى نظمتها القوى الإسلامية، أمام جامعة القاهرة. *
* وقررت جامعة  القاهرة إنهاء  الدراسة فى الواحدة ظهراً وتأمين مداخلها بأفراد أمن استقلوا  دراجات  بخارية وجابوا محيط الجامعة لتأمين أسوارها. *
* التليفزيون كان  حاضراً بقوة،  ولجأ مسئول البث المباشر فى الميدان إلى مهندسة كهرباء الحى  «ابتهاج حسن»  لاستخدام «ونش» الكهرباء التابع للحى فى تثبيت الكاميرات، حيث  دخل الونش،  حسب ناصر إبراهيم، فنى إنارة تابع للحى لتركيب كشافات جديدة  قوتها 1000  وات بدلاً من كشافات 400 وات، وقال: «إحنا عبدالمأمور». *
* وخصص  «التليفزيون» 12 كاميرا  لتغطية المظاهرات وأرسل قطاع الأخيار مراسلاً إلى  الإسكندرية، بعدما رفض  وزير الإعلام الاكتفاء بتغطية قناة الإسكندرية  الإقليمية، وطالب كل  القنوات الإقليمية بنقل المظاهرات الداعمة للإخوان فى  المحافظات. *
* وأرسلت الشركة  القابضة لمياه  الشرب والصرف الصحى إحدى سياراتها إلى ميدان نهضة مصر، مزودة  بصنبور خارجى  لمساعدة المتظاهرين على الوضوء والشرب، وهو ما برره العميد  محيى الصيرفى،  المتحدث الرسمى للشركة، بأن نزول سيارة المياه جرى بالتنسيق  مع محافظة  الجيزة، وبناء على طلبها بتوفير سيارة مياه للمتظاهرين، نظراً  لحرارة  الجو. *
* وأصدر وزير  الزراعة قراراً صباح  أمس بإغلاق حديقتى الحيوان والأورمان أمام الزوار،  وتأمين حديقة الحيوان  بـ7 سيارات أمن مركزى، وسيارتى إطفاء وإسعاف «خاصة  بالحيوانات»، وأكدت  فاطمة تمام مديرة الحديقة استعانة إدارة الحديقة بعدد  من رجال أمن الهيئة  العامة للخدمات البيطرية والأطباء البيطريين لتهدئة  الحيوانات وترويضها  «نفسياً» إذا حدث إطلاق قنابل غاز أو اشتباكات بين  المتظاهرين. وأكدت أن  أى مظاهرات حول الحديقة تؤثر سلباً على الإيرادات.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> انتهى الدرس يابرادعى انت وعمرو وحمدين
> 
> الشعب قال كلمته
> 
> ...







*بعد التعبئة فى الباصات وسيارات النقل*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*كشف مصدر أمني مسئول بمديرية أمن الجيزة أن سبب الدخان الكثيف الذي انبعث منذ قليل، مساء السبت، بين المتظاهرين المؤيدين للرئيس محمد مرسي أمام جامعة القاهرة، يرجع إلى قيام مجموعة من المتظاهرين بشواء " كباب وكفتة" أمام سور كلية الحقوق وعند منطقة بين السرايات، وتوزيعه على المتظاهرين مجانا*


----------



## apostle.paul (1 ديسمبر 2012)

> انتهى الدرس يابرادعى انت وعمرو وحمدين
> 
> الشعب قال كلمته
> 
> ...


*هو حرقينكم اوى كدا علشان الشعب كله معاهم وانتوا مش عارفين تجمعوا غير شوية دقون

معلش الصدمة كبيرة عليكم

ماااااااااااااااااااء يا خروف 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*معلومة جديدة : الشجرة اللي وقعت في ميدان النهضة دي أول شجرة تنتحر في التاريخ*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*ارسلت الكنيسة لارثوذكسية القبطية رسالة إلى السفير رفاعى الطهطاوي رئيس ديوان رئيس الجمهورية تبلغه باعتذارها عن ارسال مندوب عنها لحضور مؤتمر مناقشة مسودة الدستور الذي سينظم بقاعة المؤتمرات بحضور الرئيس محمد مرسى ، وأكدت موقفها من رفضها لمسودة الدستور التي لا تعبر عن الشعب المصري ..حسب ما صرح به القمص مكارى سكرتير قداسة البابا تواصروس الثاني
* يذكر أن الكنيسة تلقت دعوة من الرئاسة لحضور مؤتمر مناقشة مسودة الدستور وكانت الكنيسة تفكر في ارسال الانبا بسنتي أسقف حلوان والمعصرة من داعى التقدير والشكر ولكن بعد مناقشة للوضع التخوف من أن يحسب هذا الأمر موافقة للكنيسة على المسودة تم ارسال اعتذار وكانت الكنيستين الانجيلية والكاثوليكية اعتذرت أيضا عن المشاركة.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## apostle.paul (1 ديسمبر 2012)

> طيب أنا ياأستاذ أوسى مش هشتمك زى مانت عملت
> 
> وبالمقابل أسألك : وعن أى شئ يتحدث ( أحرار ) التحرير
> 
> من وكلهم من الشعب للتحدث ؟؟!!


*اللى فى التحرير دول الشعب المصرى دول اللى وصلوا الطرطور الاستين المعتوه المتخلف المسمى مرسى العياط الهربان من معتقلات امن الدولة دول الىل وصلوا ابن الغسالة بتاعك لكرسى الحكم

فمن المفترض ان امثالكم يروحوا لميدان التحرير ويخلعوا حذاء فرد فرد منهم ويلحس رجليه شكرا وامتانا انهم وصلوا معتقلى السجون لسدة الحكم

بس امثالكم من اولاد الزانى ونيس والكداب البلكيمى والارهابى حازم مبفتكروش الجميل لانهم ولاد جوارى زى اللى بيقدسوه*


----------



## oesi no (1 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كشف مصدر أمني مسئول بمديرية أمن الجيزة أن سبب الدخان الكثيف الذي انبعث منذ قليل، مساء السبت، بين المتظاهرين المؤيدين للرئيس محمد مرسي أمام جامعة القاهرة، يرجع إلى قيام مجموعة من المتظاهرين بشواء " كباب وكفتة" أمام سور كلية الحقوق وعند منطقة بين السرايات، وتوزيعه على المتظاهرين مجانا*


الشعب يريد تطبيق شرع الله 
الشعب يريد تطبيق شرع الله 
الكباب الكباب يانخلى عيشتكوا هباب :mus13:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

[COLOR=black !important]



​​[/COLOR]


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*"أنونيماس" تخترق صفحة "الداخلية"*

كتب : الوطنمنذ 1 دقيقة
طباعة





*وزارة الداخلية*​
شنت مجموعة أنونيماس هجمة إلكترونية على موقع وزارة الداخلية، مما أدى لتعطل الموقع لفترة قصيرة، قبل أن يعود للعمل مرة أخرى.
يذكر أن مجموعة  القراصنة قد أعلنت عن اعتزامها الهجوم على عدد من المواقع الحكومية  والإخوانية في إطار مساندة أهداف الثورة المصرية، طبقا لبيان لهم، وهاجموا  أمس موقعي شبكة رصد ووزارة الإعلام المصرية.




الوطن
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*القذافى كانت هناك مليونيات لتأيديه
مبارك كانت هناك مليونيات لتأيديه
على صالح كانت هناك مليونيات لتأيديه
بن على كانت هناك مليونيات لتأيديه
بشار الأسد هناك مليونيات لتأيديه

فما الجديد فى مليونيات تأييد مرسى ....؟؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*الفنان المتأسلم وجدى العربى و لاول مره يقول مرسى حفيد عمرو ابن خطاب

*[YOUTUBE]KprY8iMlUUI#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*
** علمت «الوطن»، أن   الرئيس محمد مرسى سيصدر قراراً جمهورياً بدعوة الناخبين للاستفتاء على   الدستور، يوم 15 ديسمبر الجارى، فيما تسلم الرئيس مسودة الدستور من   المستشار حسام الغريانى، رئيس الجمعية التأسيسية فى مؤتمر بقاعة مؤتمرات   مدينة نصر، مساء أمس، وواكب ذلك تصعيد الأحزاب والقوى السياسية والحركات،   والكنائس، حرب إسقاط الدستور الجديد.*
* وقال الدكتور السيد البدوى، رئيس «الوفد» إن الحزب ضد الاستفتاء، وسيدعو جميع الأعضاء والمواطنين لمقاطعة الاستفتاء.*
* وقال فريد زهران،   نائب رئيس «المصرى الديمقراطى الاجتماعى»، إن كل الظروف والملابسات التى   تحيط بالاستفتاء، فى ظل غياب القضاء، تشى بتزوير واسع يمكن أن يحدث، ومع   ذلك من الممكن إسقاطه بخروج الجماهير ليقولوا «لا» لدستور المرشد والإخوان.*
* وقال المهندس   أحمد خيرى، المتحدث باسم «المصريين الأحرار»، إن الحزب يميل إلى مقاطعة   الاستفتاء، حتى لا يضفى قليلاً من الشرعية عليه، وسيوجه دعوة لمقاطعته وبدء   إضراب عام وعصيان مدنى.*
* من جانبها، اتفقت   الكنائس والحركات القبطية على رفض «دستور التأسيسية»، وتنوعت مواقفها منه   حال طرحه للاستفتاء الشعبى، بين «المقاطعة» والتصويت بـ«لا»، لكنها أكدت   عدم نيتها حشد الأقباط لذلك.*
* فى سياق متصل،   أقام كل من شحاتة محمد شحاتة، ومبروك محمد حسن، المحاميين، أمس، دعوى   قضائية أمام القضاء الإدارى، لوقف إجراءات طرح الدستور للاستفتاء، وأعمال   «التأسيسية».*
* يأتى ذلك فى   الوقت الذى واصل القضاة اعتصامهم لليوم الخامس على التوالى داخل ناديهم   بالقاهرة و20 مقراً فرعياً بالمحافظات، لحين إلغاء الإعلان الدستورى، وقال   المستشار أحمد قناوى عضو مجلس إدارة النادى إن القضاة مصرّون على مقاطعة   الإشراف على الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد، وإن «مرسى» لن يستطيع إجبارهم   على ذلك، أو إجراء الاستفتاء على الدستور دون إشراف قضائى منهم.*


* الوطن*​


----------



## apostle.paul (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*من هتافات كلاب المرشد يا بديع يا بديع انت تؤمر واحنا نطيع

مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء كلاب المرشد بديعة الرقاصة

انتوا عبيد وكلاب لهم احنا لم يستعبدنا احد وهنيش طول عمرنا احرار 
*


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*اقوى تعليق من القس سامح موريس على مظاهرة الاخوان الان على تويتر *
*     2012-12-01 19:33:09        *

*








*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

_





_​صورة تؤكد إستخدام مرسى والإخوان أتوبيسات حكومية فى نقل المتظاهرين من المحافظات

 قبل قليل نشر موقع اليوم السابع صورة لأحد الأتوبيسات التابعة لجامعة المنصورة ، وي 
 حمل لوحة أرقام تؤكد تبعيته للـ "حكومة" وبجواره عدد من الأشخاص المشاركين فى مليونية الشرعية والشريعة​


----------



## oesi no (1 ديسمبر 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> طيب أنا ياأستاذ أوسى مش هشتمك زى مانت عملت
> 
> وبالمقابل أسألك : وعن أى شئ يتحدث ( أحرار ) التحرير
> 
> من وكلهم من الشعب للتحدث ؟؟!!​


*انا فعلا اسف بس مش ليك 
للخرفان 
لم يوكلهم احد ولم يتحدث اى منهم عن انهم الشعب او انه الشعب قال كلمته من خلالهم 
هم مجموعه من الشعب نزلت تعارض الديكتاتوريه  التى فى الاعلان الدستورى  
نزلت ترفض التأسيسيه وتحصينها 
نزلت ترفض الشورى وتحصينه 
نزلت ترفض تحصين قرارات الرئيس السابقة والحالية والاتيه
تقدر تقولى فين فى العالم نزلت مظاهرة توافق على شئ موجود بالفعل 
وكلمنى اكتر عن اسم المليونية 
الشرعية والشريعة 
عن اى شرعيه وعن اى شريعه يتحدثون 
الشرعية الثورية اللى منها جيه الاعلان الدستورى اللى هما بيتباهوا انهم موافقين عليه 
ولا الشرعيه الدستوريه اللى الريس اللى بيايدوا قراراته  اقسم بالله انه سيحترمها وحنث بالقسم وصام 3 ايام !!! 
وبالنسبه للشريعه 
هل رأيت اى حد رافض تطبيق الشريعه الاسلاميه على المسلمين ؟؟ 
ولا دى النقطة اللى بتخشوا للمسلمين الغلابة منها  ايه الربط الغريبه بين الشرعيه اللى محدش عارف الرئيس ماشي على انهى شرعية فيهم 
والشريعه اللى الشيوخ المنادين بتطبيقها معندهمش اليات  للتطبيق ولا حتى تصور للتطبيق دة يبقى شكله ازاى 
كفاية ضحك على عقول الناس باسم الدين 
خافوا من ربنا 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*كداب كدب الابل 

** 



*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*الغباء له دين
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

[COLOR=black !important]



​​[/COLOR]


----------



## apostle.paul (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*المفروض العيال السلفيين دول اللى ملهمش لازمة امثال ياسر الجندى والواد التانى دول يتطردوا بقة بلاش قرف 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*بالصور| مظاهرة تأييد "مرسي" بالسويس تتحول إلى معارضته*

*انسحاب المؤيدين بعد تزايد أعداد المعارضين.. والمعارضون يشيعونهم بهتافات "مع السلامة يا أبو دقن عيرة"*كتب : محمد مقلدمنذ 2 دقيقة
طباعة1








































































PreviousNext


اضطر مؤيدو  الرئيس محمد مرسي وإعلانه الدستوري للانسحاب من ميدان الشهداء بالسويس عقب  أدائهم لصلاة العشاء، بعد تزايد أعداد المعارضين بصورة كبيرة.
وشيَّع  المتظاهرون المعارضون لمرسي وقراراته المؤيدين بهتافات "مع السلامة مع  السلامة يا أبو دقن عيرة" و"أهُم أهُم أهُم.. خدَّامين المرشد أهم" و"أهُم  أهُم أهُم.. حرامية الثورة أهم".
وقبل انسحاب  المؤيدين كادوا يتسببون في كارثة، إذ أعلنوا غضبهم بعد قيام المعارضون  بتمزيق لافتة "ممنوع دخول أي علماني" بهتافات منها "دوس يا مرسي دوس..  وإحنا وراك من غير فلوس" و"يا برادعي استنا عليَّا.. الشريعة جايَّة  جايَّة" و"ومهما تلف ومهما تدور.. القرآن هو الدستور"، وهتافات أخرى تتهم  المعارضين بالحصول على مبالغ مالية لمعارضة مرسي، الأمر الذي كاد يتسبب في  تشابك الطرفين لولا وجود بعض العقلاء من الجانبين الذين فصلوا بينهما.
وعقب انسحاب  المؤيدين احتل المعارضون الميدان وبدأت هتافاتهم المناهضة لمرسي وجماعة  الإخوان، وتحولت التظاهرة بالسويس من مؤيدة لمرسي إلى مناهضة له.




الوطن
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*



     "الفيشاوى" من التحرير: الرئيس والإخوان عمرهم الافتراضى انتهى

    قال الفنان فاروق الفيشاوى، إن الرئيس محمد مرسى أظهر نواياه العدائية ضد  الشعب المصرى، ولن يتبقى للشعب سوى استخدام حقه فى عزل الرئيس، وليس فقط  الاكتفاء بحل الجمعية التأسيسية وإسقاط الإعلان الدستورى.

    وانتقد الفيشاوى أثناء حديثه لـ"اليوم السابع"، على هامش اعتصامه بإحدى  الخيام بميدان التحرير لليوم الثانى، حوار الرئيس المسجل الذى أذيع أمس  الأول بالتليفزيون المصرى، واصفا إياه بغير المفهوم، مشيرا إلى أن الرئيس  خلال اللقاء صرح بأن التظاهرات تعطل عجلة الإنتاج قاصدا بذلك المتظاهرين  بميدان التحرير، متسائلا "كيف للرئيس أن يسمح لنفسه ولجماعته بأن تعطل  الإنتاج؟ فالرئيس والإخوان عمرهم الافتراضى انتهى".


    وحول تمسك الرئيس بالإعلان الدستورى رغم التظاهرات الرافضة له، علق الفيشاوى، مرسى لن يسقط الإعلان الدستورى لأنه نفسه سيسقط.

    وحول دور فنانى مصر من الأزمة الحالية، أكد أن نقابات المهن التمثيلية  اجتمعت خلال الأسبوع الماضى، وأصدرت بيانا أعربت فيه عن رفضها للإعلان  الدستورى، لافتا إلى أن فنانى مصر هم ضمير الأمة.

    وأوضح أن مسودة الدستور النهائية لن تذكر شيئا على الإطلاق عن حرية  الإبداع وهى بذلك تلغى ضمير الأمة، واختتم حديثه موجها رسالة للرئيس قائلا  "ارحل ارحل ارحل".




​**
​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*عودة المأجورين ..... اليومية خلصت



*​


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*فضيحة كبرى بالصور في مليونية الشرعية والشريعة !!!!!!!!!!!! 






*
*
*​*صورة تؤكد إستخدام مرسى والإخوان أتوبيسات حكومية فى نقل المتظاهرين من المحافظات

 قبل قليل نشر موقع اليوم السابع صورة لأحد الأتوبيسات التابعة لجامعة المنصورة ، وي 
 حمل لوحة أرقام تؤكد تبعيته للـ "حكومة" وبجواره عدد من الأشخاص المشاركين فى مليونية الشرعية والشريعة*


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*  	برهامى فى كلمة  لمليونية "الشرعية والشريعة": الكنائس الثلاثة وافقت على  المادة الثانية  فى الدستور ثم اعترضت عليها أمام الإعلام.. ويقول  لـ"الدستورية": لن  تقهروا شعب مصر.. ويتهم الإعلام بالكاذب والفاشل

	قال الدكتور ياسر برهامى، نائب رئيس الدعوة السلفية، إن هذه هى المليونية   الحقيقية الحاشدة وليست المزيفة من خلال الإعلام، وتعلن أنها تريد شرع  الله  سبحانه وتعالى، فيما قاطعه الآلاف بالهتاف "الشعب يريد شرع الله". 

	وأضاف برهامى، أن شعب مصر هو من اختار الإسلاميين، ليكونوا ممثلين له فى   البرلمان، وكذلك فى التأسيسية التى صبرنا فيها، وتحملنا الكثير حتى يخرج   الدستور، بعد يومين متواصلين، ليمهد الطريق أمام الشعب لتطبيق شرع الله،   مشيرا إلى أن الدستور ينص على أن المبادئ الأساسية للشريعة الإسلامية هى   المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع. 

	وقال، إنه أول دستور فى مصر ينص على مصادر الشريعة الإسلامية فى مبادئ أهل   السنة والجماعة، وتم التوقيع على هذه المادة، وكبار العلماء فى الأزهر   وافقوا على مصادر الشريعة فى مبادئ أهل السنة والجماعة، بالإجماع. 

	وأضاف برهامى، أن هذه إرادة شعبنا كاملة، مشيرا إلى أن الكنائس الثلاثة   وقعت على أنها تقبل بالمادة الثانية، وعليهم ألا يعترضوا بعد أن وافقوا،   ونحن نريد أن نوصل رسالة إلى المحكمة الدستورية بأنه لن يقهر شعب مصر، ولن   يتحكم 30 رجلا وامرأة فى مصر من خلال تفصيل الأحكام والقوانين، مشيرا إلى   أنهم لا يحترمون شرع الله، مشددا على أنه لن نسمح بأن نجعل هذا الشعب مطية   يركبها أعداؤه. 

	ووجه برهامى رسالة إلى الليبراليين والعلمانيين، قائلا هذا هو شعب مصر   الحقيقى، مشيرا إلى أن الشعب يريد شرع الله، وأضاف أن قرارات الدكتور مرسى،   تحفظنا على بعضها، ولكن عرفنا أنها قرارات سيادية تخدم مصر ومصلحتها،  فأهل  المحكمة الدستورية أرادوا أن يحلوا مجلس الشورى والتأسيسية، ويعملون  على  حل المؤسسات المنتخبة. 

	وقال برهامى، نقول للعالم كله إن الإعلام الكاذب الغادر الفاشل، لا يعبر   عن شعب مصر، وداعيا بأن ينصرهم الله.. وينصرهم على أعدائهم، ويثبت حجتنا،   مضيفا اللهم انصرنا على القوم المفسدين.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*مش  هنشر صور الشيخ محمد حسان مع الزند ولا هنشر فيديو خالد عبد الله فى  التحرير 2 فبراير و هو بيقول سيبوا مبارك 6 شهور و لا هنشر صورة مرسى مع  عمر سليمان و الناس بتموت فى الميدان فى ال 18 يوم *



* منقول 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*اللجان الألكترونية الأخونية
الغباء صار له دين



*​


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*فضيحة اخرى بالصور في مليونية الشرعية والشريعة !!!!!!!!! 






سيارتان  تابعتان للشركة القابضة لمياه الشرب أمام جامعة القاهرة في مكان   مليونية  "الشرعية والشريعة" لخدمة المتظاهرين في سابقة هي الأولى من نوعها   في  المظاهرات التي تشهدها مصر في الفترة الماضية.

 واللى فى التحرير بينزلوا لهم عربيات الداخلية بالخرطوش !!!!!*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*فضيحة اخرى بالصور في مليونية الشرعية والشريعة !!!!!!!!! 







سيارتان  تابعتان للشركة القابضة لمياه الشرب أمام جامعة القاهرة في مكان   مليونية  "الشرعية والشريعة" لخدمة المتظاهرين في سابقة هي الأولى من نوعها   في  المظاهرات التي تشهدها مصر في الفترة الماضية.

 واللى فى التحرير بينزلوا لهم عربيات الداخلية بالخرطوش !!!!!* 
​ ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*عبد المنعم الشحات من فوق منصة الشرعية و الشريعة : حكم الشرع يتيح للرئيس مرسي بحرق معارضيه و نحن خلفه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*سلمى على الاتوبيس وال90 جنيه وكارت الشحن ابو 50 ومحمد حسان بالمرة*

*وسالمه يا سلامه خلصنا المصلحه ومروحين بالسلامه 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*ﻋــــــــــﺎﺟﻞ | ﻗﻨﺎﺓ CBC :
 ﻣﺴﻴﺮﺍﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻣﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻫﺮﺓ ﺗﺘﺤﺮﻙ الآن ﻓﻰ ﺍﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺮﻳﺮ *


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *سلمى على الاتوبيس وال90 جنيه وكارت الشحن ابو 50 ومحمد حسان بالمرة*
> 
> *وسالمه يا سلامه خلصنا المصلحه ومروحين بالسلامه
> *​



*أحلي حاجه في تظاهرة الاخوان انك مش محتاج قنابل مسيله للدموع ولا خرطوش عشان تفضها
 كفايه قوي انك تقول بصوت عالي ( الاتوبيسات هتتحرك )*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*الخبر الاول 

   	نفت المنصة الرئيسية لمليونيه " الشريعة والشرعية" حادث سقوط شجرة أدى إلى  وفاة شخص واصابه العديد من المتظاهرين، مؤكدة أنه لا يوجد هناك حوادث،  وأنه لا يوجد شجرة سقطت علي المتظاهرين، ولم تحدث أي حالات وفاة أو إصابة  بين المتظاهرين، سوى حالات الإغماء نتيجة التدافع.  	   	   	   	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 الخبر الثاني 

تنشر الفجر صورة الشجرة التي تسببت في وفاة أحد المشاركين بمليونية تأييد  قرارات الرئيس مرسي و إصابة حوالي 15 آخرين، يذكر أن التدافع الشديد كان قد  تسبب في حالات إغماء بين عدد كبير من المشاركين 





* *

******************
كدابين اوي يا خال
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*هاكرز شيعي  يخترق حسابات  سلفية  ويعد بفضح مخططات  وهابية  في مصر!*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]5_L9IFk1EPw#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*خاص للدكتور ياسر الجندى



​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*خاص للدكتور ياسر الجندى
[YOUTUBE]AzYy2xa8lIE[/YOUTUBE]
​*


----------



## DODY2010 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

انشرى الكلام دا ............يمكن يكون فاضل اينا فرصه اخيره ..........
اللى بيفكر إنه يستنى الإستفتاء بتاع الدستور وبعدين ينزل يقول "لا" أو إنه يقاطع من أساسه
أحب أقوله إن هو دا المطلوب بالضبط ... لو مرسى وعشيرته المتأسلمين مش واثقين من نتيجة الإستفتاء وإنهم حيقدروا يظبطوا نتيجة الصناديق زى ما هما عايزين، ماكنوش فكروا مجرد التفكير فى اللجوء إليه فما بالكوا وهما بيصارعوا الزمن علشان يخلصوه بعد موجة الثورة ما بدأت تعلى ضدهم.

المفروض إنكوا تكونوا إتعلمتوا من كل اللى حصل السنتين اللى فاتوا.
الإستفتاءات والإنتخابات دى لعبة النظام بيظبطها زى ماهو عايز وبيعرف يستغل حاجة الناس وجهلهم دا غير ضعاف النفوس والمتلسقين وراكبى الموجة وأصحاب المصالح.

الحل الوحيد هو < "منع" الإستفتاء > دا من أساسه "بأى وسيلة". الإستفتاء دا لو تم يبقى الإخوان ركبوا وتبقى مصر ضاعت تماماُ بسبب ضعف الشعب وجبنه.
الإخوان مش حيسيبوا الحكم , ولا النظام دا حيسقط بصناديق و لا بإنتخابات، مش حيسيبوا الحكم إلا بالدم.
يا تعملوا ثورة بجد وتنقذوا نفسكوا وبلدكوا يا إما حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فى شعب رضى بالعبودية وفرط فى دماء شهداؤه، وكما تكونوا يوَّلى عليكم..


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*خاص للدكتور ياسر الجندى
زبالة ولا مش زبالة
بائعى الأوطان ... بائعى الأديان

[YOUTUBE]96YtkPmFGp0[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

DODY2010 قال:


> انشرى الكلام دا ............يمكن يكون فاضل اينا فرصه اخيره ..........
> اللى بيفكر إنه يستنى الإستفتاء بتاع الدستور وبعدين ينزل يقول "لا" أو إنه يقاطع من أساسه
> أحب أقوله إن هو دا المطلوب بالضبط ... لو مرسى وعشيرته المتأسلمين مش واثقين من نتيجة الإستفتاء وإنهم حيقدروا يظبطوا نتيجة الصناديق زى ما هما عايزين، ماكنوش فكروا مجرد التفكير فى اللجوء إليه فما بالكوا وهما بيصارعوا الزمن علشان يخلصوه بعد موجة الثورة ما بدأت تعلى ضدهم.
> 
> ...



*العصيان المدنى هو الحل​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*التلفزيون المصري : متظاهرو جامعة القاهرة يستأجرون طائرة خاصة لتصوير وتوثيق المليونية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*مذيعة قناة النيل بتسأل واحد عند جامعة القاهرة :

انت بتشتم البرادعى ليه ؟؟؟ انت عارف ان ان الجامعة دى مترتبة عالميا عشان البرادعى اتخرج منها و خد نوبل ..؟؟


قالها : اه طبعا عارف

المذيعة : طب ممكن تقولى خد نوبل ف ايه ؟؟

قالها : اه طبعا ممكن .. خدها ف علبة قطيفة حمرا *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*  بدء رحيل متظاهري المحافظات من مليونية الإسلاميين*
*2012-12-01 20:42:03* 

*



* 
*           بدأت فاعليات مليونية "الشريعة والشرعية" في الانتهاء وبدأ المشاركون في  الفاعلية من المحافظات بالاتجاه إلى الاوتوبيسات الخاصة بهم استعدادا  للعودة إلى محفظاتهم.             وغادر كل من متظاهري المحلة والغربية والإسكندرية ميدان الجيزة، ما أدى  إلى اختناق مروري شديد في الميدان، وتطوف طائرة "هليكوبتر" في سماء ميدان  نهضة مصر وتسلط الأضواء على اميدان، والتظاهرون يهللون ويكبرون ويطلقون  وابلا من الألعاب النارية، وقال أحد المتظاهرين من أعلى المنصة إن هذه  الطائرة تابعة لقناة "مصر 25" وتصور المليونية.




* ​
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*أخلاقيات سلفية إسلامية

نادر بكار لقناة دريم || لدينا استعدادات كافيه لاقتحام التحرير وفضه فى اقل من 5 دقائق .. لأعطاء درس قاسى للبرادعى وأمثاله الجواسيس المتمولون .. ولكننا نحب الديمقراطية والتعبير عن الرأى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*



 
صرح  الدكتور عبد الرحمن مهدي مدير مستشفى أم المصريين بأن المستشفى استقبل 11  مصابًا وحالة وفاة واحدة من مليونية "الشريعة والشرعية"التى تمت في اليوم  ميدان النهضة والمنطقة المحيطة أمام جامعة القاهرة. ​ 
وقال  مدير المستشفى، إن الوفاة جاءت نتيجة لسقوط شجرة على المتظاهرين والمتوفى  يدعى شعبان جمعة السيد 47 سنة من محافظة البحيرة.. مشيرًا إلى أنه تم  الانتهاء من جميع الإجراءات وإصدار التصاريح وسيتم تسليم الجثة لذويه. ​ 
وأضاف  مهدى أن الإصابات كانت ما بين إغماءات وتشنجات وجروح بسيطة وكدمات وقامت  الفرق الطبية بتقديم الإسعافات والفحوصات اللازمة لهم وتقرر خروجهم جميعا  سوى حالة واحدة مصابة بتشنجات وغيبوبة تم حجزها بغرفة العناية المركزة.​ 



​**
​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

* عاجل || وجود حالات اختناق كثيره بين الخرفان

 المستشفي الميداني محتاجه برسيم وتبن بسرعه ...شييير
*




​


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*
**  طالبت الآن منصة "الشرعية والشريعة" الرئيس محمد مرسي  أن يحل المحكمة  الدستورية، ودعت المنصة المتظاهرين إلى الاعتصام أمام  المحكمة الدستورية  حتى يقرر الرئيس حلها.*

*      الوطن*​


----------



## apostle.paul (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*نقفل الهبل دا بقة ونرجع للمصريين
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أخلاقيات سلفية إسلامية*
> 
> *نادر بكار لقناة دريم || لدينا استعدادات كافيه لاقتحام التحرير وفضه فى اقل من 5 دقائق .. لأعطاء درس قاسى للبرادعى وأمثاله الجواسيس المتمولون .. ولكننا نحب الديمقراطية والتعبير عن الرأى*


*لية حضرتك مش عايز تاخد بالك وتظلم الناس دى معاك*
*الريس " مرسى " راجل " رصين "*
*وطول عمر الجماعات دى *
* مع-الرصين *
:smile01​


----------



## DODY2010 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

كم ﻣﻘﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻘﺮﺍﺕ ﺣﺰﺏ ﺍﻟﺪﺳﺘﻮﺭ ﺍﻭ ﺍﻟﺘﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺒﻰ ﺗﻢ ﺣﺮﻗﻪ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ؟؟؟

ﻛﻢ ﻣﻨﺸﺄﺓ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻨﺸﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﺔ ﺗﻢ ﺣﺮﻗﻬﺎ ﺍﻭ ﻗﺬﻓﻬﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﺠﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ؟؟؟؟

ﻫﻞ ﺗﻢ ﺍﻹﻋﺘﺪﺍﺀ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻭﺯﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺧﻠﻴﺔ ﺃﻭ ﺃﻯ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻗﺴﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻃﺔ ؟؟؟

ﻫﻞ ﺗﻢ ﺍﻹﺷﺘﺒﺎﻙ ﻣﻦ ﺿﺎﺑﻂ ﺃﻭ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻋﺴﻜﺮﻯ ﻣﺮﻭﺭ؟؟؟

ﻛﻢ ﻗﻨﺎﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻘﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺗﺴﺐ ﺍﻹﺳﻼﻣﻴﻴﻦ ﻟﻴﻞ ﻭ ﻧﻬﺎﺭ ﺗﻢ ﺍﻹﻋﺘﺪﺍﺀ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻘﺮﻫﺎ ﺍﻭ ﻣﺤﺎﻭﻟﺔ ﺣﺮﻗﻪ ؟؟؟

نحن نعرف اخلاقنا ....


----------



## DODY2010 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

نكرر حتى ندرك جميعاً ما نحن مقبلون عليه ،،
لو الاستفتاء اتعمل هيتزور أو هيعدي بالزيت وبالسكر .. فلا تضيع طاقتك في الجدال لرفضه أو للموافقة عليه، بل امنعه من الأساس.
لا تنسحب لمعارك جانبية ولا لآمال زائفة وردية ،،،


----------



## DODY2010 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

هو ازاى مرسي بينفذ مطالب الثورة، والدستور الجديد بتاع الثورة بيلغي الإشراف القضائي على الانتخابات ؟!!!!!!!!!!!
هو مش برده الإشراف القضائي على الانتخابات كان من أهم مطالب الثورة ؟
ومش برده الإخوان تظاهروا واعترضوا وصرخوا لما مبارك عمل تعديلات من كام سنة على دستور 71 ولغى منه الإشراف القضائي ؟!!
ازاى بقى ده دستور الثورة ؟!!!!!!


----------



## oesi no (1 ديسمبر 2012)

عوده عمرو اديب وبيبهدل الاخوان 
[YOUTUBE]J3eBjgBwlww[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*
ذكرت وكالة الأنباء "الألمانية"، أن رئيس البرلمان الأوروبى مارتن شولتس دعا إلى ممارسة ضغط سياسى على الرئيس المصرى محمد مرسى من أجل التدخل للحد من سيطرة الإخوان المسلمين على السلطة فى البلاد.

وقال شولتس فى حديث مع مجلة "فرانكفورتر ألجماينه زونتاجس تسايتونج" الصادرة غداً الأحد فى ألمانيا: "على الاتحاد الأوروبى أن يوضح بما لا يحتمل اللبس أنه بدون الديمقراطية التعددية فى مصر لن يكون هناك تعاون اقتصادى أو سياسى".


وأوضح شولتس وهو من أعضاء الحزب الاشتراكى الديمقراطى الألمانى، أن الاستيلاء على مقدرات الدولة ليس بالأمر الذى نعده صوابًا.

وأضاف شولتس، أن الشىء الوحيد الذى يفهمه مثل هذا النظام هو الضغط الاقتصادى، مبيناً أن الإخوان المسلمين فى مصر يستغلون المشاعر الدينية لأغراض سياسية.*


----------



## oesi no (1 ديسمبر 2012)

هكذا تربى الاخوان 
الجماعة ثم الجماعه ثم الجماعة وليذهب الوطن الى الجحيم


----------



## SALVATION (1 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لية حضرتك مش عايز تاخد بالك وتظلم الناس دى معاك*​
> *الريس " مرسى " راجل " رصين "*​
> *وطول عمر الجماعات دى *​
> * مع-الرصين *​
> ...



 

يارب تكون نيتى هى اللى مش كويسة واكون فهمت غلط 
هههههههههههه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*بالصور| "هيئة النظافة" ترفع 25 طنا من مخلفات مليونية "الشرعية والشريعة"* 
*كتب : محمد الأبنوديمنذ 3 دقائق 

















































 PreviousNext


قامت  محافظة الجيزة اليوم بحملة  نظافة مكبرة بمنطقة جامعة القاهرة، وتمثال نهضة  مصر والشوارع المؤدية  إليهم، لرفع مخلفات وقمامة مليونية القوى الإسلامية  "الشرعية والشريعة"  التى انتهت فى وقت متأخر من ليل أمس السبت.
وقال  المحاسب طارق عبد الشافى،  رئيس الهيئة العامة للنظافة والتجميل بالجيزة، إن  الهيئة رفعت مخلفات  وتراكمات وزجاجات مياه وبقايا مأكولات زادت عن نحو 25  طنا.
وأضاف  رئيس الهيئة أنهم دفعوا  لأكثر من 100 عامل نظافة ومعهم 5 سيارات نصف نقل،  وسيارة كنس إلى شوارع  الجامعة والنهضة وثروت وميدان الجيزة، لافتا إلى أن  فرقة الحدائق دفعت  بنحو 50 عاملا ومعهم سيارة نصف نقل، وسيارة مياه، وتم  تقليم أفرع شجر  الجميز والنخيل التى تسلقها الشباب، وتم تسميد المسطحات  الخضراء وعمل  الصيانة اللازمة لها بالجزيرة الوسطى أمام جامعة القاهرة وحول  تمثال  النهضة، مشيرا إلى غسل الشوارع بعد ما تم كنسها ورفع الأتربة  والمخلفات  منها.
وقال  تيسير عبد الفتاح، رئيس حي  جنوب الجيزة، إن هناك تكليفات وتعليمات من  الدكتور على عبد الرحمن محافظ  الجيزة، بسرعة تجميل ورفع القمامة التي خلفها  المشاركون في المليونية  وإعادة تجميل منطقة الجامعة كما كانت عليه قبل  المليونية.
وأضاف عبد  الفتاح، أنه لم يتم  رصد أى تجاوزات أو اعتداءات من المتظاهرين على المنشآت  والأماكن الأثرية  الهامة الواقعة فى هذه المنطقة، كتمثال النهضة ومسلة  الجامعة وأسوار  ومبانى حديقتى الحيوان والأورمان.


الوطن*​


----------



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2012)

طب يا ترى تكلفة رفع المخلفات وأجور العمال وغيرها من التكاليف كام !!!!!
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 ديسمبر 2012)

*الطائرة التى قامت بتصوير مشاهد مليونية «الشرعية والشريعة» تم استتعارتها من شركة البحر الأحمر للخدمات البترولية، ولم يصدر لها تصريح رسمى من المهندس أسامة كمال وزير البترول والثروة المعدنية.

وقد قرر وزير البترول التحقيق فى الواقعة، حيث يدرس تحويل رئيس الشركة إلى التحقيق وذلك فى الواقعة التى شغلت الرأى العام فى مليونية الشرعية والشريعة التى نظمتها جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وتيار الإسلام السياسى لتأييد قرارات محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية.

وأفاد قطاع الطيران المدنى إن الهيئة لا علاقة لها بطائرة الإخوان. وأضاف أن تصاريح الطائرات الهليكوبتر الخاصة أو التابعة لشركات البترول لا تصدر من هيئة الطيران وإنما يتم إخطار الهيئة والمطارات وأجهزة عسكرية أخرى للحصول على تصاريح إقلاع إذا كانت رحلات الطائرات الخاصة فى مناطق حدودية أو عسكرية.

ونفت القوات المسلحة  أن تكون الطائرة التى قامت بتصوير مليونية الشرعية والشريعة تتبع القوات المسلحة، ولم تعط بيانات أخرى عن نوعية الطائرة وكيفية السماح لها بالتحليق فوق مناطق آهلة بالسكان فى القاهرة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*


----------

